# Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. Dezember 2016)

Hallo!

Ich bin grad ein wenig ratlos, da ich nicht recht weiß, wo und wie ich meinen Geber befestigen soll.

Eigentlich hatte ich vor, den Geber fest am Heck zu montieren.

Da  ich aber erstens das Boot nicht einfach so mal eben so schnell raus und wieder  rein tun kann und mir zweitens jede Schraube im Unterwasserteil  Bauchschmerzen bereitet, will ich da keine Experimente machen!
Schrauben will ich also nur, wenn ich wirklich sicher ist, daß er dort funktioniert...

Gerät ist ein Garmin Echomap Chirp 92 SV, der Geber ein GT41 TM.  
Er hat etwa die Größe einer Bierflasche und wiegt rund ein Kilo.
Meine kleine 15ft Nussschale wird von dezenten 75PS angeschoben (normale Reisegeschwindigkeit 20-25 Knoten).
Das ganze muss also stabil sein...

Im Moment habe ich meinen Geber nur mit einer schnell aus einer  Schraubzwinge zusammen geschusteren Stange an der Scheuerleiste (seitlich) befestigt, um wenistens damit angeln zu können, aber das muss  schnellst möglich geändert werden!


Erstes Problem ist Form des Bootes:
Der obere Bordrand und Heck sind gerundet und extrem breit, deshalb kann ich dort keine normale Geberstange anbringen.

Nächste Schwierigkeit:
Wenn ich die Stange am Heck anbringe, habe ich massive Störungen des Signals sobald ich mehr als Standgas gebe.

Idealerweise sollte er ja so möglichst mittig platziert werde.
Aber die Probleme hatte ich auch, wenn ich die Stange ganz außen am Heck hatte.
Durch die Schräge des Hecks hängt er allerdings völlig frei im Wasser.
Kann das die Ursache sein?
(Ein Versuch (anderer Geber) mit einer Saugnapfhalterung brachte weniger Störungen)

Da der Motor deutlich tiefer als der Kiel liegt, befindet sich der Geber ja immer im Schraubenwasser.

Mir stellt sich jetzt die v.a. Frage, ob die Probleme an meiner provisorischen Stange und der nicht perfekten Platzierung liegen, ober an der Form des Hecks bzw. dem Motor.
Und ob ich den Geber überhaupt am Heck montieren kann.
Als Alternative bliebe ja dann eigentlich nur, ihn fest im Rumpf einzulaminieren!?!

Hier gibt es sicher den einen oder anderen, der schon mal einen größeren Geber an einem stärker motorisierten Boot montiert hat...
Wo und wie habt ihr die festigt und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr dabei gemacht?

Grüße


----------



## siluro 1211 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Hallo,


Festmontage in richtig vermessener Position ist eigentlich immer die beste Lösung.


Unterhalb der Wasserlinie sollte man nicht bohren, da gibt's aber die sogenannte "Küchenbrett-Montage" als Lösung.


Habe ich schon mehrfach so gemacht, funktioniert super!
Geht mit vielen Kunststoffen.


Hier beschrieben: http://blog.angeln.de/praxis/bootsangeln/experten-tipp-so-befestigt-man-sein-echolot-am-boot-%E2%80%93-ohne-dabei-ins-boot-zu-bohren/


Nimm Sikaflex 292 das hält bombenfest. Vorher die Stelle anrauhen und mit Sika Cleaner 205 reinigen.


Habe aber auch schon mit dem günstigeren Sika 291 geklebt.
Hält auch gut, nach Jahren noch...!


Gruß Mike


----------



## siluro 1211 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist auch eine stabile Geberstange zu verwenden.
Ich kenne nur eine Taugliche, und die habe ich auch selber.


Skrubbes


Hier mal zum anschauen:


https://www.angel-schlageter.de/Skrubbes-.-69.html


oder hier:
http://www.wallertours-shop24.de/sh...ber-geberstangen/geberstangenhalter-speed-v2/


Gruß Mike


----------



## Frank aus Lev (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Ich werde das Thema interessiert beobachten, denn bei mir steht im Februar die gleiche Frage und Probleme an.
Meinen alten Geber hatte ich verschraubt und mit Pantera wurden die Schrauben eingeklebt und abgedichtet.

@siluro 1211
Der Link oben Funktioniert bei mir nicht.

Geberstange ist bei mir auch nicht möglich weil mein Boot auch sehr dickwandig und abgerundet ist.


----------



## cohosalmon (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Die Kuechenbrettvariante klappt gut. Ausserdem zu beachten; bei rechtsdrehender Schraube den Geber moeglichst steuerbord am Heck befestigen. Ausserdem an einer Stelle wo die Bodenform keine Knicke oder Kanten hat die zu Turbulenzen am Geber fuehren koennen. Der Geber muss in einer laminaren, blasenfreien Stroemung liegen. Unterkante Geber nur ganz leicht tiefer als Rumpfboden. Ausserdem, ueberpruefe mal ob Dein AB richtig sitzt; Kavitationsplatte ueber Schraube in Flucht mit Kiel. Alles andere verursacht ungewollte Turbulenz und laesst den Motor auch ineffizient laufen; 15 Fuss mit 75 Pferden sollte an die 40 Knoten schaffen!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Erst mal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

Geberstange fällt flach.
Da käme wirklich nur eine (aufwendige) Eigenkonstruktion in Frage.

Das hier http://m.finn.no/boat/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=74858283ist ein fast gleiche Modell.
Auf Bild 3 und 4 sieht man das Heck recht gut!

Die Küchenbrettmethode hatte ich auch schon auf dem Plan!
Problem hierbei wäre eigentlich nur, daß das gesamte Heck nicht Plan, sondern (minimal) gerundet ist und ich diese Rundung eventuell anpassen müsste.
Das sollte ich aber gerade noch hinkriegen... 
Müsste allerdings ein Sandwich machen, da ich hier noch kein solches Brettchen über 10mm gefunden hab.



Bleibt trotzdem noch mein Hauptproblem:
Das gestörte Signal, wenn ich meine Stange am Heck befestige!
Habe halt Bedenken, daß das Problem nicht durch die Festmontage allein gelöst ist...


cohosalmon schrieb:


> Ausserdem zu beachten; bei rechtsdrehender Schraube den Geber moeglichst steuerbord am Heck befestigen.


Hatte den Geber an der Steuerbordseite!
(Rechtsdrehend!?!|kopfkrat
Davon geh ich mal aus...
Linksdrehend gibt´s doch eigentlich nur in Ausnahmefällen für Doppelmotorisierung!?!)


> Ausserdem an einer Stelle wo die Bodenform keine Knicke oder Kanten hat die zu Turbulenzen am Geber fuehren koennen. Der Geber muss in einer laminaren, blasenfreien Stroemung liegen. Unterkante Geber nur ganz leicht tiefer als Rumpfboden.


Die Stange hatte ich natürlich nur so ungefähr (über dem Heck hägendend durch tasten mit der Hand) auf Höhe des Bodens ausgerichtet.
Möglicherweise ist das die Ursache... 


> Ausserdem, ueberpruefe mal ob Dein AB richtig sitzt; Kavitationsplatte ueber Schraube in Flucht mit Kiel. Alles andere verursacht ungewollte Turbulenz und laesst den Motor auch ineffizient laufen; 15 Fuss mit 75 Pferden sollte an die 40 Knoten schaffen!


Das ist ein gutes Stichwort:
Hatte die ganze Zeit schon den Verdacht, daß mein Motor ein ziemlicher Schaumschläger ist...

Der Vorbesitzer hat auf jeden Fall  (zum Wasserskifahren)einen anderen Propeller montiert.
Der soll zwar mehr Kraft haben, aber auch Endgeschwindigkeit kosten...

Die 20-25 Knoten sind zwar nur nur meine Reisegeschwindigkeit, nicht Spitze.
Aber auf 40 komm ich auf keinen Fall.
Würde mal sagen, bei Anfang 30 ist Schluss.

Genau kann ich es zu meiner Schande aber gar nicht sagen:
Fahr im Moment meist nur kürzere Strecken und will den Motor nicht auf Volllast hochjagen, bevor er voll auf Betriebstemperatur ist.
Optimal eingestellt ist er sicher auch nicht...


Denkt ihr, daß die Störungen durch eine vernüftige Gebermontage und den anderen genannten Änderungsmöglichkeiten (Motorjustierung, event. andere Schraube) in den Griff zu bekommen sind?

Und welchen Abstand zum Motor bzw. Bootmitte sollte ich haben?

Danke und Grüße
|wavey:


----------



## Frank aus Lev (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Hast du denn auch auf die Verlegung der Kabel geachtet?

Sie sollten nicht an dem gleichen Stromkreislauf wie Motor oder E-Motor angeschlossen sein und nicht unmittelbar in der Nähe der anderen Kabel liegen, wegen den Störsignalen.

Sind halt nur meine Erfahrungen vom lesen, genaueres sehe ich wenn mein neues Echolot da ist. 
Bei meinem Alten (Dragonfly) hatte ich den Geber recht weit aussen plaziert, dann ein wenig an den Einstellungen gedreht und es war für mich in Ordnung. Aber ich bin trotzdem gespannt auf das was hier noch kommt, denn bei mir sind fast die gleichen Bedingungen.


----------



## gründler (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Vieleicht hilft dir auch das ein oder andere Video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuYsmJRc_fE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqMuJGAMTf0


Ich habe bei meinen SI Scan Geber zwei Wasserwaagenlibellen oben drauf geklebt zum ausrichten selbst unter Wasser.

Gehalten wird das durch nen Vakuum Fensterheber der umgebaut wurde zum Geberhalter. Hat ne Zeit lang jemand im Wallerforum auf bestellung gebaut,die umgebauten Fensterheber wurden mit Vollspeed gefahren die halten wie beton und sind trotzdem Mobil da ja Saugnapf.
Hier mal nen einblick wie man es machen kann,man kann auch beide Saugnäpfe nehmen,man muss nur bißchen basteln können.

http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelboote/geberstangeeigenbau/echolotgeberstangeeigenbau.html

Geberstangen neigen bei fahrt auch mal gern zum vibrieren was auch Störungen verursachen kann.

|wavey:


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Extra Batterie hab ich und die Kabel sind weit von einander entfernt.
Die Vibrationen sind bei seitlicher Befestigung der Stange sicher deutlich größer, als am Heck.
Trotzdem funktioniert er an der Seite deutlich besser!

Saugnapfgeber hatte ich schon einen gebaut:
Aus einem Fensterheber mit drei Saugnäpfen.
Durch die leichte Rundung des Heckspiegels war es aber schwierig, ihn zu befestigen.

Hatte dann eine Position gefunden, an der er bombenfest gehalten hat.
Ging knapp zwei Wochen gut.
Dann hat er sich doch gelöst.
Die Sicherungsleine hat es dabei gegen eine scharfe Kante gezogen...
Der Geber in ewiger Verbundenheit mit seinem Saugnapfhalter jetzt auf dem Grund des Fjords...#q

Mein Bedürfniss nach weiteren Versuchen hält sich also in Grenzen...

Das Signal war mit der Saugnapfhalterung allerdings deutlich besser, als jetzt mit der Stange!
Vielleicht liegt es also wirklich nur am Abstand zum Heckspiegel!?!

Hab mir jetzt einige Videos angesehen.
Die haben da ja meist Motoren aus einer anderen Liga und montieren den Geber z.T. sehr nah dran.

Werde es wohl einfach ausprobieren müssen, ob es funktioniert, wenn der Geber exakt moniert ist.

Die Frage wo ich ihn anbringen sollte ist aber noch ungeklärt:
Im V-förmigen Teil des Spiegels hängt er ja immer auf einer Seite zu hoch bzw. zu tief.
Macht das was?
Sonst bleibt ja nur noch, ihn ganz aussen zu montieren...
Was halt auch wieder nicht optimal ist...
|kopfkrat
Vielleicht kommt dazu ja doch noch eine Antwort?

Grüße


----------



## Fidde (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Wenn Du ihn fest montieren willst, dann solltest Du evtl. in Erwägung ziehen, den Geber ein zu laminieren. Gibt eigentlich nichts besseres. Weiss natürlich nicht in wie weit das bei Deinem Boot möglich ist. Das ist dann wirklich eine Festmontage :m

PS.: 30kn bei 15ft und 75PS sind schon ok, kommt halt immer auf die Rumpfform an. Ich denke mal es ist nicht das leichteste Boot und hat auch nicht die schnellste Rumpfform, ist dann aber Rauwassertauglich.


----------



## cohosalmon (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Lade doch mal ein Foto von Deinem Heck hoch. Ich wuerde dann mal die Stelle einzeichnen an der ich meinen Geber montieren wuerde. Ich habe schon etliche Varianten ueber die Jahre versucht und immer ein ordentliches Ergebnis hinbekommen. Wegen dem V, justiere den Geber das er auf der Innenkante genau in Flucht mit Bootunterkante ist und dann aussen ein bisschen unterhalb haengt. Das passt dann schon. Ich wuerde seitlich so weit weg vom Propeller wie moeglich aber nicht dichter als 30cm von dem Seitenrand. 

Du kannst ihn auch einkleben wie schon vorher erwaehnt wenn Du eine ebene Bodenstelle findest wo keine Blasen oder andere inhomogenen Stellen im GFK sind. Du kannst das mal in einem Joghurtbecher mit blasenfreier Vaseline ausprobieren den Du temporaer mit Silikon an den Boden klebst. Aber Du wirst mit Leitungsverlust rechnen muessen wenn Du durch Plastikschichten sendest.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*



cohosalmon schrieb:


> Lade doch mal ein Foto von Deinem Heck hoch.  Ich wuerde seitlich so weit weg vom Propeller wie moeglich aber nicht dichter als 30cm von dem Seitenrand.


Wäre Nett wenn du zu meinem auch was sagen könntest, allerdings ist mein Boot im Winterlager und ich kann kein Foto machen. Aber vielleicht kannst du ja auf dem vorhandenen Bild was erkennen.
Bild 2 zeigt die Stelle an der ich den alten Geber hatte. Allerdings war er damals auf der Backbordseite und wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, muss er auf die Steuerbordseite. Bild 3 ist genau die Ecke wo der Geber gesessen hat und das 4te halt nur um zu sehen wie der Rumpfverlauf ist.

Ach so, für den Fall das es wichtig ist:
Ich bekomme das neue Helix 10 Mega SI Chirp, wie Groß da der Geber ist kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Ganz besonders für Dein Angebot cohosalmon!

Leider kann ich gerade auch kein Foto vom Boot machen:
Das liegt nämlich, wie es sich für ein Angelboot gehört im Wasser!:q

Um es zu Trailern muß ich jedesmal einen Nachbarn mit seinem Traktor bemühen und ich will die norwegische Hilfsbereitschaft ja auch nicht überstrapazieren...


Ich kann Dir aber zeigen wie´s aussieht:


Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Das hier http://m.finn.no/boat/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=74858283ist ein fast gleiche Modell.
> Auf Bild 3 und 4 sieht man das Heck recht gut!


Würde das Foto ja gerne hochladen, aber dann kriegt Thomas wieder die Krise, von wegen Urheberrecht uns so...

Vielleicht kannst ja beschreiben, wo Du ihn hinbauen würdest?

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden hab, wäre gut 30cm vom äußeren Rand, Richtung Bootsmitte, der geeignete Platz!?!
Das wär dann etwa dort, wo Kante vom Spülkasten runter kommt.
Ist das ein Problem?|kopfkrat


Einlaminieren kommt für mich wirklich nur als allerletzte Möglichkeit in Frage:
Im Salzwasser und bei der Tiefe der Fjorde kann ich keinen Leistungsverlust brauchen.
Ausserdem heißt es immer wieder, das Side- und Downview bei einlaminierten Gebern (oft) nicht funktionieren und kupferhaltige Antifouldings das Echosignal abschirmen können.

Vor allem würde ich mir aber auch gerne die Option offen lassen, das Gerät auch mobil nutzen zu können:
Hier gibt es ein paar interessante Gebirgsseen, an denen z.T. kleine Ruderboote liegen und Eisangeln will ich ja auch noch...

@Fidde
Im Boote-Forum hab ich was über die Geschwindigkeit gefunden:
Laut einer alten Messung (von der Werft) kommt "mein" Boot mit 70PS auf 32 Kn.
Dann würde das bei mir also schon so etwa passen, aber noch etwas Platz für Feintuning lassen...

Allgemein liest man über Skibsplast-Boote nur das Allerbeste!:vik:
Und gerade die Rauhwassertauglichkeit wird gelobt.


Da es mein allerestes Boot ist, fehlen mir natürlich die Vergleiche, aber bisher bin ich von meinen Speednussschale schwer begeistert! :k

Grüße


----------



## cohosalmon (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Nachtschwaermer, ein schickes kleines Boot hast Du da! Klassisch, old style aber in erstaunlich gutem Zustand fuer das Alter! Und der alte 70 Johnson ist mir auch bestens bekannt! Die gute alte Seahorse Reihe, unverwuestlich! Ich hatte denselben Motor an einem 17,5' Campion Alert und er hat mir viele Jahre ohne Probleme gedient. Nur einmal sprang er nicht mehr an und es stellte sich heraus es war das einzige elektronische Teil - der Power Pack - der das Uebel war. Fuer ein paar Dollar gebraucht ausgetauscht und weiter ging's. Baujahr 1979. Lief 2012 noch wie ein Champion, schob das nicht sehr leicht Boot auf knapp 30kn.

Dein Heck ist eigentlich ideal fuer eine saubere Geberfunktion. Ich wuerde ihn ueber der rechten Kante des rechten Haengerruecklichtes montieren. Schneide Dir ein 10-12 cm breites Kuechenbrettstueck zurecht - das Material heisst hier "Starboard" und kommt im Fachhandel auch in 12 bzw 19 mm Dicke - dann kannst noch ein bisschen hin und her varieren wenn es sein muss ohne mehr Loecher in's Boot zu bohren. Gleich links neben der Kante im Heck und rechts vom Hangerlicht. Nur so tief, dass die linke untere Kante des Gebers ein paar mm unterhalb des Bootsrumpfes liegt. 

Noch ein Tipp, da Du anscheinend sehr aehnliche Anwendungsbedingungen wie ich hast (tiefes Salzwasser), ein guter, leistungsstarker Geber ist von ausschlaggebender Bedeutung fuer ein gutes Signal. Fuer flache Suesswasserseen reicht meist der einfache dem Geraet beiliegende Geber aus. Fuer Deine Bedingungen sollte es mindestens ein 600W Geber sein. Ich habe fuer mein HDS ein Airmar P66 und der ist das absolutes Minimum meiner Meinung nach. Ein Airmar Modell mit 1kW waere besser (schon probiert war mir aber erstmal zu teuer).

Was fuer einen Propeller hast Du denn? Dein Johnson sollte bei Vollgas unterwegs knapp 6000 u/min schaffen. Das sollte Dich bei einem 13.25x17" Propeller deutlich ueber 30kn bringen, wahrscheinlich koenntest Du sogar mal einen 13.25x19" Prop probieren - wenn das mit der Drehzahl passt, koennte Dein Boot fliegen!!!


----------



## cohosalmon (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Frank, die rot eingezeichnete Stelle mag vielleicht gehen aber ich wuerde eher ein Stueckchen nach links ruecken - auf die Schraege zwischen den Treppen. Die Treppen verursachen Turbulenz die es zu vermeiden gilt. Ausserdem kann es sein, dass Du an der aeusseren Treppe Signal bei schneller Fahrt verlierst weil diese Stelle kaum noch unter die Wasseroberflaeche ragt - das Boot gleitet auf der Hoehe.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*



cohosalmon schrieb:


> Frank, die rot eingezeichnete Stelle mag vielleicht gehen aber ich wuerde eher ein Stueckchen nach links ruecken - auf die Schraege zwischen den Treppen. Die Treppen verursachen Turbulenz die es zu vermeiden gilt. Ausserdem kann es sein, dass Du an der aeusseren Treppe Signal bei schneller Fahrt verlierst weil diese Stelle kaum noch unter die Wasseroberflaeche ragt - das Boot gleitet auf der Hoehe.


Vielen Dank, dann werde ich ihn mal dahin setzen. Hatte nur immer Angst das der Motor zu viel stört wenn ich näher ran gehe, denn ich habe auch noch einen Schaumschläger, 75 PS 2 Takter Mercury.
Mit dem Signal stimmt, bei schneller Fahrt war es weg. Hatte mich nicht weiter gestört, da ich in meinem bevorzugtem Gebiet überall nur 6 bis 9 Km/h fahren darf. Wäre aber super wenn es dadurch bleiben würde, aber ich werde nächstes Jahr berichten.
Nochmal Danke#6#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

hast du mal überlegt dein geber im boot einzukleben ? hatte das selbe problem bei meinem großen boot habe dann das nächste echolot angebaut und den geber mittschiffs mit gfk kleber eingeklebt und gehofft das es funzt ....es tat es und wenn ich die möglichkeit habe werde ich es immer wieder machen.bricht nix ab und geht nix verloren.


----------



## cohosalmon (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Esox, das Einkleben ist schon eine schicke Sache aber man sollte dann auch einen speziell dafuer geeigneten In-Hull Geber benutzen um die Leistung seines Echolotes auch voll zu nutzen. Es nutzt ja auch nichts einen super schnellen PC zu haben wenn man nur ein super lahmes Netzwerk hat.

Generell gibt es 3 Geberarten, Transom Mount (Heckspiegelmontage), Through- Hull (Durch Loch im Boden), und In-Hull (innen am Boden). Fuer jede Art sollte man den richtigen Geber haben sonst funktioniert das System nicht ideal. Hier mal der Link zu moeglichen Modellen: http://www.airmar.com/productinfo.html?category=MT&name=Marine Transducers


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Wie oben schon geschrieben,  käme für mich Einkleben, aus mehreren Gründen, nur als allerletzte Verzweiflungslösung in Frage.


@cohosalmon
Ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön für Deine Hilfe!



> Dein Heck ist eigentlich ideal fuer eine saubere Geberfunktion.


Wenn Du das sagst, glaub ich das jetzt und beschließe hiermit offiziell, daß an allen meinen Störungen nur die Geberstange Schuld war!:g
Werde den Geber so befestigen wie Du mir empfohlen hast.

Jetzt muss ich nur bei nächster Gelegenheit den Nachbarn bitten, daß er den Traktor anwirft, damit wir das Boot trailern können.
Sobald ich das ganze getestet habe gebe ich hier wieder Bescheid!
Kann aber etwas dauern, da ich, wenn das Boot schon mal draußen ist, gleich noch ein paar andere Sachen machen möchte...



Das Boot in der Anzeige ist zwar nicht  meines, sondern nur das selbe Model, aber trotzdem::vik:
Meines sieht, bis auf die Zusatzscheibe auf dem Dach, genauso aus.
Zustand absolut top!
Hab das Boot aus 2.Hand von einem Schulfreund eines Kumpels gekauft.
Hat kaum Salzwasser gesehen und wurde immer top gepflegt und gewartet!


Motor ist bei mir kein Johnson, sonderen ein 75PS 2Takt 4 Zylinder Mariner.
Welchen Propeller ich hab, weiß ich (noch) nicht.
Mit dem Thema muss ich mich erst noch auseinandersetzten...
Wollte gerne auf Lachs schleppen (das wäre wohl auch wieder Dein Thema, richtig?!?), denke da ist die richtige Probellerwahl für Geschwindigkeizt und Verbrauch nicht ganz unentscheidend...


Der Geber ist ein Tiefwassergeber mit 50/200kHz, 600W (DownVü/SideVü 260/455kHz, 500W).
Für den Einstieg wird er schon reichen...
Aimar war mir nämlich auch zu teuer.
Vielleicht kommt der irgendwann später als Festeinbau...

Nochmal Danke an alle für Eure Hilfe!
|wavey:


----------



## cohosalmon (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Ach so, alles klar Nachtschwaermer. Ich dachte dass waere Dein Boot!

Ja, mit dem Trolling kenne ich mich etwas aus. Und ich sage Dir gleich, das wird mit einem 2 Takter nicht ganz einfach. Die moegen naemlich nicht lange in niedrigen Drehzahlgefilden laufen. Hatte das ausgiebig mit meinem Johnson probiert und Kumpels haben die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Beste Loesung, einen Kicker Motor < 9,9 PS dazumontieren - das hat neben dem super leisen Schleppbetrieb und geringem Verbrauch auch noch den Vorteil, dass man bei Motorschaden am Hauptmotor immer noch alleine wieder nach Hause kommt. Sicherheit sollte auf dem Meer ganz oben stehen. Natuerlich sind 2 AB fuer ein 15' Boot ne Menge Last und Platz am Heck. Zweitbeste Loesung waere ein 4Takt AB anstelle Deines Mariners. Die 4T kann man prima den ganzen Tag lang im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich fahren und die sind da auch leise und sparsam. 

Die dritte Loesung fuer Dich waere die Benutzung eines Schleppankers oder Trolling Plate http://www.cabelas.com/product/boat...ory/Trolling-Plates-Stabilizers/104655780.uts

Sicher die einfachsten und billigsten Loesungen aber wohl nur zu empfehlen wenn sich Deine Trollingausfluege auf ein paar Mal im Jahr beschraenken. Fuer mich kaemen diese Dinger nicht in Frage.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Wie gesagt:
:mDas Boot, das Du gesehen hast sieht meinem, bis auf den Dachaufbau und den Motor zum verwechseln ähnlich.
Lackierung und auch die Innenaustattung sind bei beiden noch großteils Orginal...


Daß der alte Zweitakter das Schleppen nicht mag weiß natürlich.
Toll wäre für mich eigentlich ein moderner Diesel-AB:
Der Preisunterschied zwischen Superbenzin und steuerfreien Agrar/Bootsdiesel ist nämlich gewaltig!

Aber das wir erst mal ein Traum bleiben... 

Einen zweiten Verbrennungsmotor an dem Bötchen stell ich mir allerdings ziemlich gewaltig vor!
Was nicht heißt, daß ich noch nicht selbst mit dem Gedanken gespielt hätte...|rolleyes

Womit ich aber gerade liebäugel ist ein Elektromotor, der am AB montiert wird:
Hab sowas (salzwassertauglich) von Minnkota entdeckt!

:mDer wäre nicht nur zum Schleppen ein Schmankerl, sondern auch, um beim Driften etwas Bremsen oder Lenken zu können.
Und das fast geräuschlos und ohne ständig Abgase einzuschnaufen...

Aber für meine ersten Schlepp-Versuche werde ich es wohl erst mal mit einem Schleppanker versuchen.
Weiß ja auch noch nicht ob sich das ganze hier wirklich lohnt...
:mAber "mein" Fjord ist zumindest in der Region bei den Meerforellenanglern eine Top-Adresse und es mündet ein erstklassiger Lachsfluss darin!

Versuchen muss ich es also auf alle Fälle!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*



cohosalmon schrieb:


> Esox, das Einkleben ist schon eine schicke Sache aber man sollte dann auch einen speziell dafuer geeigneten In-Hull Geber benutzen um die Leistung seines Echolotes auch voll zu nutzen. Es nutzt ja auch nichts einen super schnellen PC zu haben wenn man nur ein super lahmes Netzwerk hat.
> 
> Generell gibt es 3 Geberarten, Transom Mount (Heckspiegelmontage), Through- Hull (Durch Loch im Boden), und In-Hull (innen am Boden). Fuer jede Art sollte man den richtigen Geber haben sonst funktioniert das System nicht ideal. Hier mal der Link zu moeglichen Modellen: http://www.airmar.com/productinfo.html?category=MT&name=Marine%20Transducers


im prinzip hast du recht ....aber eine hummel dürfte aufgrund ihres körpers auch nicht fliegen können .....und sie kann es ...klar du mußt ihn mit gfk in der waage einkleben sonst kommt kein echo zurück aber es klappt und gut ist....man sollte nachdenken das wie und was und .....


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Endlich ist es an der Zeit, diesen alten Thread wieder hochzuholen!:vik:


Leider hat ein Sturm mein Boot nämlich, kurz darauf versenkt.:c
Zum Glück lag es in einer flachen Bucht und ein guter Geist hatte mich am Vorabend (zum allerersten Mal) vergessen lassen, den Motor hochzutrimmen!


Deswegen blieb der Motor trocken.
Die Schäden am Rumpf waren aber massiv.





Viel zu viel Arbeit und die Kombination von westnorwegischem Dauerregen und ein Mangel an Werkstatt haben eine schnelle Reperatur verhindert.




In diesem Jahr hatte ich jedoch eine Werstatt mit Hebebühne zur Verfügung.
Seit Ostern hab ich fast jede frei Minute am Boot gebastelt.
Jetzt ist es ein komplett neues Boot, auf Grundlage der alten Skipsplast, geworden.:vik:


Fast fertig war es schon Ende Mai, aber eine nocht enden wollende Serie von Kleinigkeiten haben das zu Wasser
lassen verhindert.


Heute Abend war es dann endlich soweit:
Mein Boot schwimmt wieder!!!:vik:




Den Geber habe ich an hier empfohlener Stellen fest montiert.
Bin aber schwer enttäuscht:
:mBei Geschwindigkeiten von über 30km/h bekomme ich zwar  immer noch  die Tiefe (laut selbstgeloggter Karte) erschreckend genau angezeigt, aber keine Fische mehr!

|rolleyes

Leider hängt sich das EL immer wieder auf und fängt sich auch nicht von alleine wieder,
Aber das kann ich wohl nicht der montage Ankreiden...


Ganz herzlichen Dank für die gute  Anleitung!#6
Grüße, 

Nachtschwärmer


----------



## allegoric (3. September 2018)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Mein Totalscangeber versagt schon völlig bei 20 km/h. Danach siehste nicht mal mehr die Bodentiefe. Bei nem (kleinen) HDI Geber geht da schon deutlich mehr (<35 km/h), aber Fische wirste bei Fahrt >10 km/h sowieso nicht mehr deuten können, da die Unterwasserverwirbelungen dir dort sowieso einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.

Aber schön, dass es mit deinem Boot geklappt hat und du jetzt wieder fahren kannst. Das klang nach einer aufregenden Zeit ;-).


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Platzierung des Gebers (Festmontage bei 75PS))*

Ich hab einen GT41-TM 50/200 kHz (600W) + 260/455kHz (500W).
Also ein spezieller Tiefwassergeber der auch DownVü und SideVü kann.


Gestern und heute konnte ich och ein paar Runden auf dem Fjord drehen.
Jetzt halt Dich fest:
:mSelbst bei Höchstgeschwindigkeit von knapp über 55km/h hab ich teilweise noch sehr realistische Tiefenangaben.
Zumindest bei unter 20m packt er das noch locker.
Aber teilweise auch bei deutlich größeren Tiefen (50-70m).


Da merkt man da dann aber die Zeitverzögerung schon ganz gewaltig...




Leider verliert das EL immer wieder das Signal komplett.
Teilweise auch schon bei sehr niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten (ab 12-15Km/h)
Es fängt sich dann auch nicht immer wieder von selbst. 

Dann hilft teilweise nicht mal, den Geber kurz anzuhalten, sondern ich muss das ganze Gerät neu starten.


Konnte da aber noch keine schlüssige Logik erkennen.


----------

